# grüner Belag auf Steinen und am Rand



## Jaschi (6. Aug. 2007)

hallo zusammen....

kann sein das ich diesen beitrag erstelle obwohl es schon dieverse davon gibt.
habe aber leider mit der suche nichts dergleichen gefunden.

ich habe ein problem, zwar kein richtiges problem sondern mehr eine frage.

ich habe jetzt seit einiger zeit auf der lauffläche vom bachlauf ( ist aus steinfolie) sowie auf allem was im teich ist (pumpe, kiesel etc.) und am rand vom teich genau wo die wasserlinie ist einenn grünen "film" oder besser gesagt ablagerung. das wasser vom teich selbst ist recht klar, kann die schrift auf der pumpe lesen....
nun meine frage sind das "schwebealgen" oder was ist das?
schwebealgen denke ich mal nicht weil bei allem was ich darüber gelesen habe ist dieses nicht beschrieben sondern eher eine grüne brühe, das habe ich aber nicht...
ausser wenn ich den bachlauf mit einem wasserstrahl reinige, aber das ist dan auch nur für eine halbe stunde und die sicht ist wieder gut.

kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen....
ist es sinnvoller einen UV-C filter einzubauen ? (für die grösse etc. wohl eher nicht)
oder gibt es krebse etc. die das wegfressen... oder fressen das die fische auch weg?
eigentlich stört es mich nicht wirklich ausser am wasserrand, sieht halt nicht ganz so toll aus......



bin froh für jeden tip....


lg aus hamburg

jaschi


----------



## chromis (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: grüner Belag auf Steinen und am Rand*

Hi,



> nun meine frage sind das "schwebealgen" oder was ist das?


das ist Natur, einfach akzeptieren 

Dies ist ein ganz normaler Belag von Grünalgen:




> ausser wenn ich den bachlauf mit einem wasserstrahl reinige


lass es sein, auch Algen haben eine nützliche Funktion



> eigentlich stört es mich nicht wirklich


dann ist es ja gut


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: grüner Belag auf Steinen und am Rand*

Moin,

wenn Du genug Pflanzen im Teich hast, dann hilft Geduld. 
Ein paar Algen wirst Du immer im Teich haben - und das ist auch gut so.
Sie übernehmen im Notfall/Frühjahr vorübergehend die Arbeit der Pflanzen.
Eine UVC nützt gegen festsitzende Algen absolut gar nichts.... max. bei Schwebalgen sorgt sie für klares Wasser.

Allerdings beseitigt auch sie nicht die Ursache der Algen - die zuvielen gelösten Nährstoffe. Dafür hat man Pflanzen, die man ab und an ausdünnt.


----------

